# What do you fear most?



## Goob (Nov 21, 2015)

I'll go first: Demonic possessions and dentists.


----------



## dale (Nov 21, 2015)

my kid growing up in such a warped and immoral society.


----------



## PiP (Nov 21, 2015)

Growing old and having dementia... I don't wont to be a burden on my children in years to come.


----------



## dither (Nov 21, 2015)

Life.


----------



## Goob (Nov 21, 2015)

dale said:


> my kid growing up in such a warped and immoral society.



Same here. My children are still very young, but I worry about when they get a little older and we can't shield them as much from everything around them.


----------



## Plasticweld (Nov 21, 2015)

Not doing something because of fear... As a rule I have always made a point of doing anything that made me afraid,  figuring I should conquer it.  I read that Stephen King at one point had said "If you think you are not afraid of the dark, go into an abandon house and go up to the attic and sit in total darkness."  I actually took on that challenge and did it... I am not afraid of the dark or the boogey man.


----------



## Blade (Nov 21, 2015)

PiP said:


> Growing old and having dementia... I don't wont to be a burden on my children in years to come.



That and getting some sort of disease that was both painful and debilitating resulting is a miserable life brought more or less to a halt.:grey:


----------



## Goob (Nov 21, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> Not doing something because of fear... As a rule I have always made a point of doing anything that made me afraid,  figuring I should conquer it.  I read that Stephen King at one point had said "If you think you are not afraid of the dark, go into an abandon house and go up to the attic and sit in total darkness."  I actually took on that challenge and did it... I am not afraid of the dark or the boogey man.




I admire that perspective. They say life begins where your comfort zone ends. I do think that is often true.


----------



## escorial (Nov 21, 2015)

_PiP
Growing old and having dementia... 

_
Blade
That and getting some sort of disease that was both painful and debilitating resulting is a miserable life brought more or less to a halt.:grey:

both of these....probably more if i thought about it but deffo these two..


----------



## dale (Nov 21, 2015)

Goob said:


> Same here. My children are still very young, but I worry about when they get a little older and we can't shield them as much from everything around them.



mine is young, too. but i still feel the fear. when i was growing up, mom used to turn us loose as kids. 
check in every couple hours. be home before dark. now? we got so many perverts roaming abducting kids,
a parent can't really do that anymore.


----------



## Goob (Nov 21, 2015)

dale said:


> mine is young, too. but i still feel the fear. when i was growing up, mom used to turn us loose as kids.
> check in every couple hours. be home before dark. now? we got so many perverts roaming abducting kids,
> a parent can't really do that anymore.



I think there has always been a lot of predators out there, but we're more aware of the threat today.  90% of abusers are known by their victims or their families. These people are wolves in sheep's clothing -- often respected members of the community who deliberately put themselves in positions where they have unsupervised access to children. You never know who to trust, and that's frightening as a parent.


----------



## dale (Nov 21, 2015)

Goob said:


> I think there has always been a lot of predators out there, but we're more aware of the threat today.  90% of abusers are known by their victims or their families. These people are wolves in sheep's clothing -- often respected members of the community who deliberately put themselves in positions where they have unsupervised access to children. You never know who to trust, and that's frightening as a parent.


1 more comment and i'm gonna shut up, because it's not what this thread is about. but it's not just that we're more aware...nowadays, the pervs are more emboldened. back then? they were scared to death to even "come out of the closet" in the slightest way. now? perversion is becoming more and more "normalized" by idiots. so now these freaks are getting it in their minds that the crap they think isn't "that wrong". and so they become emboldened to take more chances.


----------



## Goob (Nov 21, 2015)

dale said:


> 1 more comment and i'm gonna shut up, because it's not what this thread is about. but it's not just that we're more aware...nowadays, the pervs are more emboldened. back then? they were scared to death to even "come out of the closet" in the slightest way. now? perversion is becoming more and more "normalized" by idiots. so now these freaks are getting it in their minds that the crap they think isn't "that wrong". and so they become emboldened to take more chances.



Well, that's true about it being normalized. 25 years ago child predators couldn't go on the internet and interact with people who shared their perversions. Now they can and do. I read a Salon article recently where a guy was equating his pedophilia to homosexuality. It is _nothing _like homosexuality. This is the sort of propaganda they put out there to garner sympathy, and some fools actually believe it.


----------



## Wandering Man (Nov 21, 2015)

Goob said:


> I think there has always been a lot of predators out there, but we're more aware of the threat today.  90% of abusers are known by their victims or their families. These people are wolves in sheep's clothing -- often respected members of the community who deliberately put themselves in positions where they have unsupervised access to children. You never know who to trust, and that's frightening as a parent.



Most sex offenders are family members.

There are true predictors out there, and a few do set up shop as volunteers in youth groups is rare.

Much more common is the uncle, step father, or grandparent who takes advantage of an available victim.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Nov 21, 2015)

Losing my sight. 

I don't know what I would ever do, If I was blind.

Might still write, but it would be one hell of a depressing book.

Oh, I forgot number two and three:

Leaving someone behind. I'm not scared of dying. I'm scared of  leaving someone that needs me. 

And living alone.


----------



## Goob (Nov 21, 2015)

PiP said:


> Growing old and having dementia... I don't wont to be a burden on my children in years to come.


Dementia is such a sad disease. My grandmother suffers from it, and I see how frustrated and mixed up she gets. Caring for someone with dementia isn't as hard as watching them mentally slip away and not being able to do anything about it. You feel so helpless.


----------



## Wandering Man (Nov 21, 2015)

Being found out for the humbug that I am.


----------



## Goob (Nov 21, 2015)

Wandering Man said:


> Most sex offenders are family members.
> 
> There are true predictors out there, and a few do set up shop as volunteers in youth groups is rare.
> 
> Much more common is the uncle, step father, or grandparent who takes advantage of an available victim.



Family members are common, but non-family members are also common. There are many Jerry Sanduskys out there. What's rare is for the abuser to be a stranger. If you haven't checked out "Child Molesters: A Behavioral Analysis" by former FBI agent Ken Lanning yet, do so. It's a great resource. According to Lanning, girls are more often targeted by situational offenders who are family members, while boys are more often targeted by preferential offenders of no blood relation. Of course there are many exceptions to this. I think one of the best things for parents to do is teach our children to have a voice and never hesitate to speak up when someone makes them uncomfortable. Abusers look for easy targets. A confident child who they know won't be easily manipulated is safer than one who is taught to obey adults without question.


----------



## aj47 (Nov 21, 2015)

Dementia.  I lost two maternal uncles to Lewy Body Dementia.

Trucks. Horror movies don't phase me, but the chase scene in T2 involving the semi scared me in ways I've never been scared before.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 22, 2015)

Dementia would be my biggest fear too. Then again you wouldn't know at a certain point that had lost your mind, would you?


----------



## Goob (Nov 22, 2015)

astroannie said:


> Dementia.  I lost two maternal uncles to Lewy Body Dementia.
> 
> Trucks. Horror movies don't phase me, but the chase scene in T2 involving the semi scared me in ways I've never been scared before.



There's a drug called nilotinib that may help with Lewy Body Dementia. If any of your living relatives are suffering  from it, maybe they can take part in a drug trial.

-

When I was around 9-12, I used to fear being abducted by aliens. It would keep me up at night. What made it worse was I often had sleep paralysis. I was sure my inability to move was a sign of the aliens preparing to take me away.:alien:


----------



## amelhope (Nov 22, 2015)

the future


----------



## Darkkin (Nov 22, 2015)

Millipedes.


----------



## PhunkyMunky (Nov 22, 2015)

As strange as it may seem (to me anyway)... Death. Specifically violent, long and drawn out death. I don't want to go out screaming in terror. And death in general. I don't want to leave the hole in my family's lives like that. I've been thinking about it a lot lately and don't know why... 

I also have a dislike of clowns. They're just creepy.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Nov 22, 2015)

Death because I'm not ready for it just yet. Mostly dying unexpectedly by either natural ir unnatural causes. Those criminal justice courses have made me a bit more fearful. Fear of losing someone I care about unexpectedly is also on my list.

losing my memories, like astroannie, I had a family member with Alzheimer's. It worries me, some studies say it could be genetic.:grey:


----------



## dither (Nov 22, 2015)

PhunkyMunky said:


> As strange as it may seem (to me anyway)... Death. Specifically violent, long and drawn out death. I don't want to go out screaming in terror. And death in general. I don't want to leave the hole in my family's lives like that. I've been thinking about it a lot lately and don't know why...




Yeah, 
me too.


----------



## Red Sonja (Nov 22, 2015)

That the FDA will force me to put nutritional information on my candy house in the woods.


----------



## WhitakerRStanton (Nov 23, 2015)

Women and sharks. And shark women.


----------



## Goob (Nov 23, 2015)

I just googled "shark women" and this article came up. I'll never look at sharks and tomatoes the same way again.


----------



## am_hammy (Nov 23, 2015)

Losing people I love and being alone because of that.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Nov 24, 2015)

Ending up in an abusive relationship. Either way. I would be equally afraid of myself, or the other person.


----------



## WhitakerRStanton (Nov 24, 2015)

"A woman’s natural vaginal lubricant contains an organic compound called squalene, which is also found in sharks." - Thank you for now for removing women from me. Sorry women, I'm only in it for the vagina now.


----------



## Red Sonja (Nov 24, 2015)

We already knew that.


----------



## WhitakerRStanton (Nov 24, 2015)

Wait, are you a shark?


----------



## ppsage (Nov 24, 2015)

the collective stupidity of massed voters


----------



## Ariel (Nov 24, 2015)

As it stands I'm going to outlive my original family.  I fear outliving my husband and step-daughter.  I fear having children of my own.  And I fear dying with no one to bury me.


----------



## aj47 (Nov 24, 2015)

Goob said:


> There's a drug called nilotinib that may help with Lewy Body Dementia. If any of your living relatives are suffering  from it, maybe they can take part in a drug trial.



I didn't know it could be diagnosed except by autopsy.  Fortunately, my mother and aunts seem fine.  My grandparents didn't have it, they both lived to their 90's, lucid till the end.  My other two uncles died young, one at Pearl Harbor and one was shot on his gold claim in Alaska in 1978.


----------



## Evocraft RPG (Nov 27, 2015)

Alien Abduction terrifies me, which is kind of funny, because I'm not even convinced that it exists.


----------



## Reichelina (Dec 8, 2015)

Being framed. I am scared to be accused of something I didn't do and I can't defend myself. 
When people twist my truth to make it seem like i'm the one who's lying.

It is difficult to get out of it if not impossible. 

I'm also scared of being out of control. I do not want to be in submission to somethingg or someone I do not trust with my own life. I'd rather die.


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 18, 2016)

I also fear being raped and my bones breaking or crushing. [emoji24]


----------



## UtopiasCult (Feb 18, 2016)

One of my greatest fears - humans. Look around, this "superior species" is becoming rather frightening. The issue in the mid-east & by extension Europe, cheering suicidal people to jump, justice systems handing down laughable sentences, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Stormcat (Feb 18, 2016)

I fear suffocation.


----------



## UtopiasCult (Feb 18, 2016)

I also have a rather silly irrational fear of elevators and escalators and other heights. Ferris wheel, sure, just let me close my eyes. 

I say irrational because:

a) I do a lot of flying for my career & as a kid I was in air cadets [you fly planes & gliders]. I got to ride in a helicopter once at one of the military bases we had "camp" at. 

b) when taking some unique photography shots I do some pretty ridiculous high-height things. Standing on the Grand Canyon's edge, no sweat. Leaning far over a 5th story balcony's railing to photograph a red-tailed hawk two balconies over, didn't realize I was that far until afterward then got dizzy [smooth move]. Or begging a friend who has his pilot's license to take me up in a more acrobatic plane - zero g's, "hanging" upside down - and glutton for punishment that I am - went back later to ask another pilot from the same airport, someone who actually still dusted crops [bi-plane], to take me up too.


----------



## Stormcat (Feb 18, 2016)

UtopiasCult said:


> I also have a rather silly irrational fear of elevators and escalators and other heights. Ferris wheel, sure, just let me close my eyes.
> 
> I say irrational because:
> 
> ...



I too have an irrational fear of escalators. Only the ones that go down though.


----------



## Gofa (Feb 18, 2016)

Given there is now over 4 billion of us its hard to say we are the apex predator of this world. Apex predators are small in number.  I fear that which has evolved to prey upon us as i am sure we are not top of the food chain.
Do i go looking for said predator. Oh no. I will not be a victim of my own success in that search. 
Rather I look at all times as being in the middle of the herd.


----------

